# Kassel - Dirtjumps Schöne Aussicht / Documenta Urbana



## chris.b (30. April 2014)

Hallo,

hab beim letzten Besuch in der Heimat einige Dirtjumps gesehen. Die Dinger sahen sehr gepflegt aus (habs aber nur von der Straße aus begutachten können).

Wer weiß denn, wer die Dinger angelegt hat oder wer da ab und an mal fährt?

beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## bergroff (11. Juli 2014)

chris.b schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab beim letzten Besuch in der Heimat einige Dirtjumps gesehen. Die Dinger sahen sehr gepflegt aus (habs aber nur von der Straße aus begutachten können).
> 
> ...



guckste, hier gehts weiter und wir suchen jedwede Unterstützung:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dirtpark-kassel-planung-und-crowdfunding-aktion-fuer-neues-mountainbike-areal.712444/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

